# [SUCHE]GUI Programmier Tutorial[Netbeans]



## VersionX (15. Apr 2010)

*Hi,
Ich such ein wenn möglich Deutsches Tutorial für Netbeans.
Über GUI ABER nicht wie mans scriptet sonder mit NetBeans
Desktop Anwendungen wie der Syntax so ausschaut.
Wie z.B bei C# timer1.start(); 
Aber in Netbeans bzw Java ist der Syntax und das ja alles 
GAAANZ anders. Und darüber suche ich die Grundlagen.
Wäre sehr sehr nett
gebe natürlich auch wieder
Danke's :lol:*


----------



## oversoul (15. Apr 2010)

Java ist eine Insel

Ich denke das reicht ^^


----------



## Noctarius (15. Apr 2010)

VersionX hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> Ich such ein wenn möglich Deutsches Tutorial für Netbeans.
> Über GUI ABER nicht wie mans scriptet sonder mit NetBeans
> Desktop Anwendungen wie der Syntax so ausschaut.
> ...



1. Schreib normal, deine Fragen werden nicht schneller beantwortet, weil der Schreibstil auf Wichtigmachen aussieht
2. Wieso meinst du sollte C# GAAANZ anders aussehen als Java obwohl die beiden Sprachen vermutlich mehr gemeinsam haben als die meisten anderen Sprachen am Markt?
3. Welche Seiten kennst du denn und was soll skripten bedeuten (in deinem Sinn)?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Apr 2010)

Ey, wenn ich soetwas sehe...Wieos musst du alles Groß und Fett schreiben? Hättest du dir mal ruhig soviel Mühe mit deinem Frage gemacht wie mit deiner Formatierung. 

Dann Scripten tust du hier nichts, wenn dann programmieren. Du willst also nix programmieren aber trotzdem den Syntax wissen?! Naja ich interpretiere mal: du willst keine GUI-Programmierung machen und alles stumpf der IDE überlassen. Das geht bis zu einem gewissen Grad gut...

Du willst den Syntax also wissen...ja gut, dann schau einfach mal in die JavaDoc. Da steht alles drinne was du brauchst.


----------



## VersionX (16. Apr 2010)

Alta!
Bin das gewohnt das man den Themen Anfang immer Groß schreibt!
Na und?
Der was damit Angefangen hat redet so oder so in jeden Thread nur dumm rum...
Angeberisch?!
Ja sicher <-- Schon mal Angeberisch ne???
Ist eine Frage zu viel Verlangt?!
Mann ey ihr seit Super:toll:
Passt schon..
Frag ich in normalen Forums wie gutefrage.de 
hab ich mehr davon als in einen Java Forum.


----------



## Sonecc (16. Apr 2010)

was sich heutzutage hier rumtummelt wird immer d****er
Das geistige Niveau scheint jedenfalls langsam auf ein minimum runterzugehen.
Ist ja schon fast schmerzhaft, diese Grammatikalische Vergewaltigung der Deutschen Sprache...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (16. Apr 2010)

VersionX hat gesagt.:


> Alta!


dazu sag ich mal nix



> Bin das gewohnt das man den Themen Anfang immer Groß schreibt!
> Na und?


Ich weis ja nicht in welchen Foren du sonst unterwegs bist, aber mir ist das gänzlich neu. Wenn das so gang und gebe wäre, dann würde das die Foren-Software übernehmen und nicht der Poster



> Der was damit Angefangen hat redet so oder so in jeden Thread nur dumm rum...


???



> Angeberisch?!
> Ja sicher <-- Schon mal Angeberisch ne???


was hast den du für Komplexe?! Hat das ieiner hier behauptet? Wenn du auf die Kritik von Noctarius eingehst: Er bemängelt deinen Schreibstil, nicht deine Person!



> Ist eine Frage zu viel Verlangt?!


Nein, du hast sogar Antworten bekommen! Eventuell sind sie halt trotzdem noch zu viel Arbeit, sonst würdest du hier ja jetzt nicht so abgehen. Ist es zu viel verlangt sich an Foren-Konventionen zu halten?! Ich hab hier bis zu deinem Eintrag noch keinen Post gesehen, bei dem alles FETT und Riesig geschrieben wurde.  



> Mann ey ihr seit Super:toll:
> Passt schon..
> Frag ich in normalen Forums wie gutefrage.de
> hab ich mehr davon als in einen Java Forum.



Ey ja, ist vllt echt Besser


----------



## Gast2 (16. Apr 2010)

Vor allem solltest du ins Rechtschreibforum schreiben ...


----------



## oversoul (16. Apr 2010)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Vor allem solltest du ins Rechtschreibforum schreiben ...



Stimme dir voll zu .... Leider !


----------

